# Don't forget slip-start!



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

the lower mainland here got hammered with 5 inches of snow and -13 temperatures (ooooh - so horrid!!) picking up my mother-in-law for Christmas dinner I got a few slippage warnings from the car so I threw on slip-start and the car noticeably tightened up. I have true winters on all four, not even M+S, and who knows what others have.

I was behind a van on a VERY gentle slope who just could not get traction going up the hill so I parked and waited the 5 minutes for them to go 100 feet to the corner where they turned onto a more level road to pick up inertia. Then slip-start and I drove up like it was nothing.

slip-start is not AWD, but it sure does help, whatever it does.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You generally only want slip start enabled if you've already gotten stuck and need to "rock" the car to get unstuck.
It disables traction control.

https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/model3/en_us/GUID-CC0F27E7-FD78-448D-B739-209EBBEDF2C3.html


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

As far as I can tell from reading about it, slip-start is like turning traction control off in most cars, but only briefly when the car moves from a stop. It's supposed to prevent the traction control system from slowing the slipping drive wheels nearly to a stop to avoid slipping, which has the annoying side effect of preventing you from getting un-stuck if you're already stuck.

That's why you're not getting traction control alerts (flashing indicator) anymore, the wheels are being allowed to slip when moving from a stop, and traction control isn't being reapplied until you're moving.

Really though you shouldn't let those alerts disturb you, they're just there to tell you that the road surface is slippery and that traction control handled it for you. It's supposed to be an alert for you to be careful and take it easy.


----------

